
Ask HN: Want to learn about Docker and CoreOS ecosystem, how do I start? - jyotiska
Linux Containers are really popular these days for deployment. I am looking for some tutorials or blog posts to learn about Kubernetes, Docker, CoreOS, etcd, fleet and the related technologies. Possibly doing some hands-on too for getting a better idea. As a beginner how should I start and where to look for tutorials?
======
nwrk
Awesome docker collection, many tutorials, tools, best-practices, etc.

[https://github.com/veggiemonk/awesome-
docker](https://github.com/veggiemonk/awesome-docker)

~~~
jyotiska
Thank you for this. Will definitely look into this.

